# Vegas Shoot



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

I've never done it before, but it sounds like a lot of fun. Anyone have a link with more info?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Go to nfaausa.com and on the right side of the screen click on the Vegas site


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I stand corrected there are as of Sunday night 3 registered BB shooters, let's go folks


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Now we have 4 and its only the middle of Oct. this is great


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Last count was seven come on now it is Nov not to early to sign up


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Last count I looked at we are at 9 on Nov 4th we need at least 31 to hit the magic number. I registered already now it is your turn
See you there


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok we are now at 10 and its early Nov, Wow! that is great, we are shooting for 40 sign up early
See you in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just looked at the payoffs and we are in line for $4000 for 1st place, we really need 40+ shooters or maybe 50 sounds better
Register NOW
See you in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Bowfinger63 (Mar 5, 2006)

How barebow are talking?
I can leave my sight at home.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

In Vegas we shoot NFAA Barebow rules (compound, recurve, even longbow) yes leave your sight at home. Feel free to bring your stabalizer, V-bars and if you want to string walk or face walk you can do it, oh yea don't forget you fingers. Half of the shooters last year were shooting Recurve or long bow and some of these placed in the money. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll be there and shoot. I'm gonna register, when I book my flight, since flights are still too expensive this far in advance.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

As a Vegas Newbie I got some questions:
Are we as Barebow shooters shoot the Vegas target face (3 FITA Indoor targets in triangle configuration)?
What's the scoring on the Vegas target face? X=10?
Maximum shaft diameter?

thanks
Blacky


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Blacky good to hear you are going to be in Vegas ( shot with you in Redding ) The Vegas Target is the triangle scored 10 - 6, but most of us shoot the Single spot scoring 10 - 1 and our max diameter is the 27 series shafts. Most of the folks you shot with in Redding will be there and will be glad to hear you are comming. 
See you in Febuary.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for your answers Bob. Can I choose the target, that I want to shoot? That means single spot or Vegas?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes you choose the target, matter of fact the targets are double sided triangle on one side and single on the other. The payoff is really big this year, since we have had good turnouts in the past few years the 1st place payoff is $4000.00 and stays big down through 8th place.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

bare fingers, tab or glove are allowed. 
Drop away rest allowed, as long as no part of the rest extends more than 1/4" above the arrow.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I want to wish all of my finger sisters and brothers a very Happy Thanksgiving and oh yea time to register for the biggest show on Earth. The VEGAS Shoot, I hope to see everyone there


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are up to 11 or 12 (old age sometime sucks) we are shooting to break 40 don't forget 1st place is $4000, time to register for the biggest archery show in the west


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Now we are talking, this morning I counted 14 registered shooters, 1/3 of the way to our record number. Wouldn't it be great to see some thing in the $10,000 dollar First place money, it would only take around 100 shooters or so, small steps but we could do it CAN you say 50 shooters. Time to register


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Time to register, shot my first Vegas practice round today working mainly form , 257 4x shooting BH the best part is no Target Panic came about today, one day at a time. Oh yea did I tell you it is time to register for Vegas!!!


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Just registered. Now I have to build my Indoor compound bow. 
I either gonna shoot my PSE Dominator, which I will outfit with new Drive cams, string and cables this week or I gonna shoot my PSE Freak, which is on its way to Germany as I type 

Either way, there will be some set-up and tuning coming up in the following days.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are at 19 registered as of the 21st of Dec, only 48 days before the greatest Archery Show on earth. Don't forget that we are needing 40+ to make a positive growth spurt, the 19 th of January is the last day for early registration.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

You got me motivated. Recently setup compounds for finger shooting for the 1st time. I think I like shooting the compounds with fingers better than the recurves :confused3:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Does that mean you are going to Vegas? Hope so


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a question on the vegas shoot. I was watching some videos from last year and it looks like there is a gold medal round on one of the days? Three targets arranged vertically. All i saw were the pro men shooting it, curious if there is a gold medal round for barebow?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

soul archer said:


> I have a question on the Vegas shoot. I was watching some videos from last year and it looks like there is a gold medal round on one of the days? Three targets arranged vertically. All I saw were the pro men shooting it, curious if there is a gold medal round for Barebow?


That event you are probably talking about is the World Cup finals. The archers had to shoot at least one other event (Nimes France and a couple other places overseas) plus Vegas to qualify. NO Barebow, this is strictly for the top archers worldwide.


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks for the clarification. 
So with barebow, is there a shootoff at the end or only in the event of a tie?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

There is a shoot off in the Championship Barebow class only if there is a tie.
Don.


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Don, first time for me.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok,as of NewYears eve we are up to 24 registered don't forget we are shooting for 40 or more, just 16 to go.......
Did I tell you that it is time to register middle of January is getting close.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't know if I missed one this am but we are at 25 registered, there is only a couple of weeks left to register at the lower fee
See all of you in Feb at the Southpoint.....


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

I still need to register. Gotta get a paycheck here after christmas.  looking forward to the shoot


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Glad to see you will be there


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Registered today, can't wait. Shooting much better than last year, set up a new bow when got home last year and has been up hill since. Been shooting great scores at my league, broke a record I have been chasing for three years, so feelin good. See you all there, Kris


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Glad you will make Kris look forward to seeing you, how about Redding this year?


----------



## D_Winslow (Mar 20, 2014)

Is registering online the same thing as the 1:00-6:00pm registration as listed on the schedule? 

I already booked travel and overlooked the check-in time the day before the tournament. We have a late airline arrival Thursday night, is it possible to do a late Thursday or early Friday check-in or get checked-in some other way? 

We have not registered for the tournament yet, but plan to do that online this week.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You should register on line prior to the deadline, the. 1-6 registration is for late registration on site and you will be able to check in Fri. Early am prior to your assigned time.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

krmccubbins said:


> Registered today, can't wait. Shooting much better than last year, set up a new bow when got home last year and has been up hill since. Been shooting great scores at my league, broke a record I have been chasing for three years, so feelin good. See you all there, Kris


Damn it, I knew I shouldn't have given you those tips last year. I should have waited until I retired. Glad you are going to be there Kris.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## David Winslow (Jan 8, 2015)

archer_nm said:


> You should register on line prior to the deadline, the. 1-6 registration is for late registration on site and you will be able to check in Fri. Early am prior to your assigned time.


Thanks Bob. I just registered my archer. Looks like 29 right now. Pretty impressive list of BB names.

For the 24 hr practice area, how many practice lanes are there? What is the typical wait times?


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

archer_nm said:


> Glad you will make Kris look forward to seeing you, how about Redding this year?


 Bob I would love to get down to Redding, I want to team up with my Dad for that shoot. It is all about if I can get off work or not, I wont know till about a month before.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

David this year the 24 practice is new and don't know how busy it will be, some one might help me on the number of practice targets as I don't get much time to practice (those are 12 hour days for me) around 20 I think maybe more anyone know.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

All right we have 31 registered as of today, only 9 more to go to hit a new mark, don't forget the pre-registration deadline is the 19th of Jan. You will need to check on the Southpoint room deadline as you will save a good chunk of change with our promo code. 
See all of you in Sin City


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We now have 34 registered only 6 to go, there are still a few regulars MIA but no fear I am sure we will see their names, don't forget there is only 6 days before the deadline so why not take the plunge and register.... Oh yea Good Luck to those off to Lancaster and see all of you in Sincity


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

Registered this evening
looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Soul Archer, sent you a PM


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok today is the last day for early registration and then it will cost you more. Hope you have your room at South Point as the block is now gone, they other rooms next to the hotel but the price is higher. See all of you in SinCity


----------



## 13Smity (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, here is the website: https://www.nfaausa.com/vegas-shoot
I shoot in the very first Vegas shoot when Pete and his friends started this whole thing. in the early 1960's


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok boys and girls YOU did it, as of this afternoon we have 42 shooters registered and hope to pick up a few more at Vegas. I am proud of each and everyone of you. See All of You in In City


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This is GREAT as of the 20th of January we are at .."........Drum roll please..... 44, I'm on Cloud 9 and with the hopes of a few more late registrations at Vegas. See all of you at the South Point


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

THANK YOU Bob!
Im really looking forward to meeting everyone in Vegas


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

bob great job getting all the bb shooters I'm betting you might have 50


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok folks I leave on Sunday for Vegas and will see all of you next weekend, no rest for the wicked I start setup on Tue along with my fellow Councilman/ Directors/ office staff/ Volunteers so all of you can have a great time. When you see all of these hard working people please take the time to thank them because without them it would not get done. Viva Las Vegas


----------



## Jeremy M. Harri (Dec 20, 2014)

I am very much excited about this, I had never done this before, but I have some other plans in Feb.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I would like to thank all of the Barebow women and men that showed up and shared the line with us, just to put the nay Sayers to rest the shoot was won by a recurve shooters so for the ones that doubted it could be done take back your words. BB will survive and flourish no mater what equipment is.


----------

